# مشكلة في موتور المياه



## بووسيد (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الأخوة المهندسون الأفاضل
لدي مشكلة في موتور مياه، حيث كان يعمل بشكل سليم، وقد شغلته لمدة يوم كامل، وهو به أوتاماتيك يفصل لوحده، فجأة لا يفصل أوتماتيكيا، ويرفع المياه لكنها ضعيفة، فما العلاج ؟


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيبي الوردة أحتمال الكهرباء الضعيفة ادت الى خلل في الاوتوماتيك
أو أنقطاع الماء في النبوب الناقل أدى الى الاضرار بالماتور لانه يقوم بسحب هواء


----------



## شرشار (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الاسلام عليكم 
اولا الحماية الاوتماتيكية تعمل على اساس ارتفاع الضغط فى الانبوب , عليه عندما تكون المياه ضعيفة هذا يعنى ان الضغط 
منخفض فى الانبوب لذلك لاتعمل الحماية حتى يرتفع الضغط 
ضعف المياه غالباً مايكون من مصدرالشبكة او انسداد قبل الموتور


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> لدي مشكلة في موتور مياه، حيث كان يعمل بشكل سليم، وقد شغلته لمدة يوم كامل، وهو به أوتاماتيك يفصل لوحده، فجأة لا يفصل أوتماتيكيا، ويرفع المياه لكنها ضعيفة، فما العلاج ؟


لا يفصل دى مشكلة اوتوماتيك..غيرة
اما عن رفع المياة و هى ضعيفة فممكن تكون من البلونات او يكون المياة اللى جاية من البلدية ضعيفة اصلا


----------



## بووسيد (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل
السلام عليكم
وشكرا على ردودكم
وأستنتج من ردود حضراتكم أنه يجب أولا التأكد من أن ضغط المياه سليم وليس ضعيف، حتى يتم فصل الأوتوماتيك، فإن كان الضغط سليم ولا يفصل فيتم تغيير الأوتماتيك كما قال المهندس أيمن


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> الأخوة الأفاضل
> السلام عليكم
> وشكرا على ردودكم
> وأستنتج من ردود حضراتكم أنه يجب أولا التأكد من أن ضغط المياه سليم وليس ضعيف، حتى يتم فصل الأوتوماتيك، فإن كان الضغط سليم ولا يفصل فيتم تغيير الأوتماتيك كما قال المهندس أيمن


وعليكم السلام
انت ممكن تتاكد بفتح الصنبور اللى فى الدور الارضى او اللى جنب الموتور
و المفروض ان الماء ينزل بضغط عالى ..لو منخفض يبقى توقع ان الماء اللى يطلعلط الشقة يبقى منخفض ايضا و دة مفيهوش مشكلة


----------



## 2284 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اخي الفاضل احب ان توضح لنا ماهو مستوي الماتور (ارتفاعة) من الخط الرئيسي.

اولا 
قم باختبار البالونة تجد بلف اعلي البالونة مثل بلف شحن اطار السيارة وذلك عن طريق الضغط علي البلف فاذا خرج ماء من البلف فذلك يلزم تغير البلونة واعادة شحنها -- اذا خرج هواء بضغط تكون سليمة ولو الضغط ضعيف قم بتزويدة---ويمكنك ايضا ملاحظة ذللك بطريقة اخري بفتح الصنبور فلو الضغط غير ثابت فذللك من البالونة.

ثانيا
اختبر البلف الغير رجاع وهو مثبت على خط السحب للطلمبة قد يكون متاكل نتيجة التقادم وهنا يرجع الماء المضغوط الي خط السحب بمجرد توقف الطلمبة ويعاود الماتور الضغط مرة أخري علي الرغم من غلق صنابير المياة

ثالثا
من الممكن تلف الحشو الميكانيكي للطلمبة فيهرب الضغط من الحشو ولا يصل لضغط الاوتومتيك تجد ماء متسرب في الجزء الفاصل بين الماتور والطلمبة من ناحية عامود الادارة

رابعا 
اختبار تسريب المواسير اغلق جميع صنابير المنزل وراقب معدل انخفاض الضغط من خلال عداد طرد الماتور وهذا يكون بالمقارنة في حالة التشغيل المثلي للماتور.

خامسا 
اذا كان كل ما سبق سليم قم بتغير الاوتومتك.

لاحظ ان بعض المواتير يكون بة جزء للتحضير يعني هذا الجزء يقوم بسحب الماء من الخط الرئيسي حتي لو ضغط ماء الخط ضعيف

ترتيب اللاعطال السابق هو حسب اكثر المشاكل شيوعا


واللة اعلي واعلم


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (13 يونيو 2011)

شككككرا جزيلا


----------



## نور محفوظ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

عندى موتور مياة يعمل على معين ومياة عذبه كان يعمل جيدا الان اصبح تشتغل المياة العذبه تعمل مباشرة المعين وعندما لا تعمل المياه العذبه لا تعمل المعين مع العلم جبت فنى قال محتاج طر بجوار الموتور بالرغم انه كان يعمل من غير تحضير المياة ارجوا الاجابه


----------

